

Percona XtraBackup - chuhnk
http://www.percona.com/docs/wiki/percona-xtrabackup:start

======
chuhnk
I would just like to explain my reasoning behind posting this in case anyone
thought it was a simple karma boost or an irrelevant post. I am a system
administrator in a company which uses mysql 5.0.x as its primary data store.
He are heavily reliant upon the relational database and use the rich features
that mysql provides like triggers, procs, functions and temporary tables. Part
of my job is backups and hot standby. Some of these mysql features impose real
problems with replication especially in version 5.0.x with statement based
replication. Its led us down many paths to fix the problem, even to a point of
research mysql proxy and drdb. I found percona's xtrabackup which provides
incremental snapshots and goes beyond just looking at the binary logs. Its
actually looking and mysql's log sequence numbers which are used to maintain
save points. These are crucial in innodb crashes and its part of what percona
use to get you back into a running state. This is the closest we've come to
easily getting something thats upto date, yes its not going to beat
replication but its the best we can do with the constraints we are under.

------
forcer
does it work on Windows platform as well? Anyone else has good experience with
it?

We currently are trying to solve a problem that our web app is unavailable
when mysqldump is running.

~~~
chuhnk
Are your tables in MyISAM format? As tables are flushed with read lock during
the backup. If they are InnoDB you can specify --single-transaction which will
be less intrusive.

